# Blue leather



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

I was thinking of having my blue leather redone because GTO seats are pretty much junk but the upholstery guy told me that he called 7 suppliers and none carry blue indigo leather anymore. He said there must be a problem with the leather holding the color. I think he is correct because my seats are faded and shot. Any ideas on getting hides somewhere or an aftermarket blue seat?


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't agree the OEM seats are "junk". The leather in my '05 still looks like new.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Gotagoat said:


> I don't agree the OEM seats are "junk". The leather in my '05 still looks like new.


Mine also...


----------



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

most people that tell me that their GTO is perfect without problems dont use the car as a daily driver. They drive a F-150 every day and garage their GTO. A museum piece has little problems. I have driven my GTO as a daily driver since 2004 and it is not a decent car for every day use. When it was under warranty, the foam in the seats had to be replaced. The seat back lever broke, the leather had to be dyed again, major computer and electrical problems over the years. I was at a show last year and ran into a couple that had a GTO they bought new, few hundred miles on it and they said what a great car it was. yeh, ok. All of the people that I know with daily driver GTOS have had the same problems as I do with the exception of the blue interior because I dont know anyone else with one.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Well, I can't argue with you there. Mine is always garaged and is not a daily driver.


----------

